# c50 vs cristallo?



## larue73 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am coming from a 2006 Orbea orca and I am looking for the ultimate in ride quality I will never race but aprechiate the snappy feel of a race bike.My question is how do these bikes compare in terms of ride quality etc.

Thanks, Eric


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

How do you like your orca??


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Comparing the C50 to the Cristallo and the Orca and vice versa is like splitting hairs. I don't think there can be all that much difference. The C50 is probably a smoother ride than the Cristallo, but not by much. The Cristallo is probably a stiffer ride than the C50, but not by much. The Orca probably falls slightly below the Cristallo on stiffness and slightly below the C50 on comfort, but not by much. Now, the Opal would probably be pretty close in stiffness to the Cristallo. God, I wish I had enough money to own one of each and try all of them out for a comparison test.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Both would be ideal!*



fabsroman said:


> Comparing the C50 to the Cristallo and the Orca and vice versa is like splitting hairs. I don't think there can be all that much difference. The C50 is probably a smoother ride than the Cristallo, but not by much. The Cristallo is probably a stiffer ride than the C50, but not by much. The Orca probably falls slightly below the Cristallo on stiffness and slightly below the C50 on comfort, but not by much. Now, the Opal would probably be pretty close in stiffness to the Cristallo. God, I wish I had enough money to own one of each and try all of them out for a comparison test.


Dido on the money part Fabs.

It would be nice to have the C50 for the longer road races and the Cristallo for crits..not sure what the C50 would be like out on the hills though but I was more than happy with Cristallo in that environment. My guess is the C50 will not let you down.

Stu


----------



## larue73 (Aug 11, 2006)

The orca is not as compliant as I would like and could have better drivetrain response.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

different frames...the Cristallo has a Monocoque frame construction and sloping top tube. It would ride different than a C50. I test rode a CLX, which is similair to the Cistrallo in construction. The main thing for me was fit. The largest frame for the CLX is 57 (sloping) and it felt too small for me. It has different road manners than an conventional frame. It rode like a dream but was light in the front end and I basically went the direction I turned my head. When I got out of my saddle to climb the front end swayed all over the road. Money wise the Cristallo would be a tad more expensive than a C50. About the only way to find out is to ride one. And although the CLX is made in (gasp) Taiwan, it is a drop dead gorgeous frame. For me it came down to fit and geometry. The sloping geometry did not work for me. The effective seat tube for a 57 sloping is 58.2 and I ride a 59/60 conventional frame. I think the largest frame that the Cristallo has is 54. Fit and geometry was the deciding factor for me. I had to turn it down. And right now, good luck trying to order a Colnago from anyone....unless you can find a LBS that has one in stock your size...


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

I own both a Dream HP (aluminum main triangle with same seat and chainstays/fork as a C-50) and a Cristallo. Both 54slope. I can't make absolute direct comparisons to a C-50, but I will say the HP chainstays are not a gimmick. The ride on the Dream is a bit more compliant, it takes the edge off the hits from the potholes and cracks in the road better than the Cristallo despite the aluminum main triangle (using identical wheels). The Cristallo is stand on the pedals stiffer.

With regard to the 3 frames you're considering I will stick my neck out here and say that the overall ride quality is going to be more of a function of your wheels. What I have done is to build up a set of 32 spoke 3cross sew up wheels and put nice tires on them. That has made more difference than the frameset. The first time I rode them I kept looking down when I hit bumps because I thought my tires were going flat... I came from a set of low spoke count, radial front, high tension "high fashion" wheels. (pardon my editorializing).

Build up/borrow a set of traditional wheels as an experiment. If that doesn't clear hurdle for a compliant ride then the frameset choice is a moot point.

P.S. Regarding sizing, a 54 slope Cristallo has an equivalent top tube length to a 58 traditional.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know much about the other 2 bikes but I do own a C50 and Look 585. They both have 2006 Compy Record and same exact wheelsets. For climbing, there is questions that I always grab the 585. And for a long distance ride, well, there's nothing like a C50.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Pity you don't also own a Cristallo, NorCalBiker, since you would be able to answer a lot of questions. 

I own a 585 and decided to buy a Colnago because I wanted something a little stiffer and with slightly slower handling. The 585 is a great bike, but I just find the ride too soft, with too little road feel, and this has had reduced my confidence especially on technical descents. Because of comments such as yours, I decided to go for a Cristallo rather than a C-50, since I didn't want a ride even softer than the 585. I'm hoping the Cristallo will have the kind of stiffness and road feel that the 585 does not quite provide.

Finally, after a couple of months of waiting, my Cristallo frame shipped from Bellati yesterday, so within a couple of weeks I should be able to post a comparison of the 585 and Cristallo.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Shipping from Bellati is pretty quick to the US, so be on the lookout for the frame pretty soon. I am having a great time with mine so far and have close to 1,500 miles on it since I put it all together in December. No complaints so far.


----------

